# Robert Sorby vs. Ashley Iles Chisels vs. 2 cherries?



## Nads (3 Mar 2006)

Looking for decent set of bevel chisels (up to £100) to replace my Stanley Pro touch set? Which have your vote?! :wink: 

‘Robert Sorby 166 - Boxwood carver handle’ (Classic Hand tools)
‘Kirschen 1101’ (Axminster)
‘Ashley Iles Chisels - Bubinga Handles’ (Classic Hand tools)

Cheers  

Nads


----------



## bugbear (3 Mar 2006)

If you pay an extra tenner (on my calculation) over the APTC price you can get the unpolished AKA accurately flat backed 2 cherries version:

http://www.fine-tools.com/stemmb.htm

It's a bit of a shame, because toolsforworkingwood in the USA sells the unpolished at a DISCOUNT to the polished.

BugBear


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Mar 2006)

Hi Bugbear

Do you rate the Two Cherries more highly than the Ashley Isles?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## bugbear (3 Mar 2006)

Newbie_Neil":1ppj1f2r said:


> Hi Bugbear
> 
> Do you rate the Two Cherries more highly than the Ashley Isles?
> 
> ...



I've used neither. I've heard many, MANY good comments about Hirsch steel in many forums though.

BugBear (who uses ancient chisels of mixed brands)


----------



## Newbie_Neil (3 Mar 2006)

Hi Bugbear

Thank you.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Sean the amateur (3 Mar 2006)

How many chisels make a set. 


Lie Nielsen give a ten percent discount and free postage (in the USA) if you buy eight tools. 

That is 45 Dollars a chisel after discount. 

I'm not sure about the exchange rate.

Sean


----------



## Alf (3 Mar 2006)

The folks over at Woodnet have got very keen on the Ashley Iles in recent months, fwiw. Of course we get the advantage of buying British and having any problems sorted out much nearer to home than they do. Having said which, the AI _have_ had one or two troubles it seems (do a search). But then there is the choice of the large and the "American Pattern" or butt chisels, which is nice.

The Sorbys are too much of a lottery, IMO. You can get a good one, but you can also get a stinker. Depends how lucky you feel (again, do a search). If there's a problem they have sorted it out though, which is easier being UK based and something in their favour. 

As BB says, you'd be better served with the *unpolished* if you go for the Kirschen, as frequently recommended over the polished on the 'Murrican fora now - are you listening Henry Taylor with your "'Murricans will only buy them polished" drivel? ](*,) 

I dunno, times like this I feel like bunging an email round all the usual suspects and saying "how about it?" and getting a load of chisels to compare and get some decent facts and pics of them for once. It's a total nightmare getting a good idea of what the difference between chisel X or Y really _is_ and it shouldn't be like that.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## JesseM (4 Mar 2006)

Alf":12srirop said:


> As BB says, you'd be better served with the *unpolished* if you go for the Kirschen, as frequently recommended over the polished on the 'Murrican fora now - are you listening Henry Taylor with your "'Murricans will only buy them polished" drivel? ](*,)
> Cheers, Alf


I have heard from several sources that the reason why German steel is polished is because the Germans would not buy them otherwise. Apparently a tradition that goes back a ways. I don't know how true it is. 

The polished two cherries I have came quite flat. I only had to spend a little time flattening them. Maybe HT is a little more aggressive in his polishing.


----------



## Evergreen (4 Mar 2006)

Hi all

I think chisels have always been the most variable of edged tools. I used to collect pre-WWII chisels with a passion until it slowly dawned on me - some of them weren't really that good despite being hand made. 

If I'm doing something fancy, I reach for one of my "good" old chisels, say a Thos. Ibbotson.

If I have a vile job to do e.g. trimming a piece of cheapo laminate flooring made of that green MDF, I reach for one of my trusty Stanley 5001s that I've had since the early '70s. A pretty reasonable chisel if ever there was one.

I confess to lusting after some of the new chisels but I have other priorities for my tool budget. Sharpening chisels is quick and easy and I actually like doing it. Guess I'll stick with what I've got.

Regards.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mar 2006)

Nads

I owna set of each of:
‘Kirschen 1101’ (Axminster) 
‘Ashley Iles Chisels - Bubinga Handles’ (Classic Hand tools) 

No contest. AIs are *significantly *better than the Kirschen. 

I like my Kirschen a lot but since buying the AIs, they have pretty much stayed in a box.

Never tried any Sorby though

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2550&highlight=ashley


----------



## matthewwh (19 Sep 2006)

No other comments about the Robert Sorby option so far, or has Alf hit the nail on the head? 

According to their catalogue and website they hardness test each tool to "ensure that no soft or brittle tools leave the factory."

Does anyone have any experiences (bad or good) with other Sheffield chisel makers like Crown, Hamlet or Henry Taylor?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Sep 2006)

Nads":qvvae5jj said:


> Looking for decent set of bevel chisels (up to £100) to replace my Stanley Pro touch set? Which have your vote?! :wink:
> 
> ‘Robert Sorby 166 - Boxwood carver handle’ (Classic Hand tools)
> ‘Kirschen 1101’ (Axminster)
> ...



Nads you're in luck!

I have owned the Kirschen and Ashley Iles and used them all loads over the past 28 month to 2 years

No contest. If you wqan the better quality tool, the AI have it by quite a way.

I have not tried Sorby as I was warned away by tales of poor steel in forums and magazines.

AIs don't have a very flat back when they arrive but it is concave (better than cnvex) and easily sorted.

Having said that, I am currently buying LN chisels one per month and they are about perfect (although the handles are a little less comfortable to me than my AIs).


----------



## Scott (19 Sep 2006)

Alf":872tq4z0 said:


> I dunno, times like this I feel like bunging an email round all the usual suspects and saying "how about it?" and getting a load of chisels to compare and get some decent facts and pics of them for once.



You volunteering Alf?  :wink:


----------



## Alf (19 Sep 2006)

No! :shock: I've retired. :wink:


----------



## Vormulac (19 Sep 2006)

Alf":31z8j2zw said:


> No! :shock: I've retired. :wink:



Go on Alf! We poor clueless amateurs (or is that just me?) need your objective views and expert eye to guide us in the right direction! I'm serious! That would be really useful!

V.

(no pressure :wink: )


----------

